# Chavs doing "wheelies"



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

Is it just around here or do you also suffer from idiots on crappy old mountain bikes flying up and down roads with the front wheel high in the air? Tonight i had one of the dweebs cut right across my path,i was doing about 17mph the twonk missed me by about 12 feet! I hate to think what it would've been like if the idiot had hit me,as usual i looked up to the heavens and thanked anyone up there for keeping me safe!


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

Round these parts as well. Worst ones are those that do them on a pedestrian precinct.
Often feel like telling to learn to ride a bike!


----------



## jack smith (29 Oct 2014)

Lots round here and i mean LOTS we also suffer from a chav on bmx population who try to race you everywhere, infact everyone under the age of 20 on a bike round here tries to race you, had a guy pedal out the pub the othernight about 10pm on a clunker yelling "come on mate ill race ya 20 quid on it" i just smiled and agreed as we were both at a set of lights, fair to say he was left far behind but i was nice and didnt demand his 20 quid lol, its the kids on bmx's that shout abuse ect and try to ride along side that is a pita. 
The same area also has a long cycle path alongside a footpath and groups of kids always walk along both sodes and wont move on purpose and yell abuse. they will put there arm out to try and knock you off as you go past, one of those got what he deserved the other week too when i recognised him as actually hitting me the previous time, i just kept pedalling and put my arm out too so when he was overly cocky showing off to his mates and didnt move out the way his arse met the pavement considering he is about 16-17 he should know better.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

Sent one such rider over the handlebars just outside Bradford. I'd no-where to turn because of his mates. But he ended up on the road. They had problems catching up with this!


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Oct 2014)

I had two both, smoking big jazz roll ups, race me in the summer. Well race is hardly the word as I was only doing 20mph and they both fell away after 100 yards. I was more concerned about getting away from the huge cloud of ganga smoke as I was already hungry lol


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

They all keep shouting "Cool Bike mate" and "sick"(I'm reliably informed this means they like it by one of Maz's Grandchildren) when I pass them on my Trike.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

Wheelies are cool


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

@Accy cyclist I see your point about choosing the wrong place to wheelie. Your 'near miss' from "12 feet" made me chuckle though. Every car passing on the road, or the opposite side for that matter, would be chalked up as a near miss on that basis.


----------



## sidevalve (29 Oct 2014)

Now we know why so many people hate cyclists. Like car drivers one total dick stays in the mind long after a hundred good ones are forgotten.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2014)

Peter Sagan does wheelies and he's cool ! In fact its one of the few thinks I can do well that my kids are impressed with.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

sidevalve said:


> Now we know why so many people hate cyclists. Like car drivers one total dick stays in the mind long after a hundred good ones are forgotten.



That's the same for car drivers also. Motorcyclists too for that matter.

Around here, there are a lot of considerate drivers. Sometimes too considerate, if anything, when they hover with loads of room. I always wave to thank them. I wonder what proportion of cyclists do that, or just put it down to it being what a motorist simply should be doing?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's the same for car drivers also. Motorcyclists too for that matter.
> 
> Around here, there are a lot of considerate drivers. Sometimes too considerate, if anything, when they hover with loads of room. I always wave to thank them. I wonder what proportion of cyclists do that, or just put it down to it being what a motorist simply should be doing?


I always wave a thankyou, manners innit.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I always wave a thankyou, manners innit.



Totally! It's a 2 way thing that builds the relationship.

Much like stopping to watch the guy do wheelies, showing an interest, and then carefully dropping into the conversation about watching out for other people. Instead of blasting past at "17 mph" when clearly the guy must have been in view doing wheelies. Surely we have to find a way to live and let live?

I wonder if he's out there on a different forum saying that he was enjoying his wheelie and some nut blasted past at 17 mph and narrowly missed him...by 12 feet.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Oct 2014)

Wish I could do a wheelie


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Totally! It's a 2 way thing that builds the relationship.
> 
> Much like stopping to watch the guy do wheelies, showing an interest, and then carefully dropping into the conversation about watching out for other people. Instead of blasting past at "17 mph" when clearly the guy must have been in view doing wheelies. Surely we have to find a way to live and let live?
> 
> I wonder if he's out there on a different forum saying that he was enjoying his wheelie and some nut blasted past at 17 mph and narrowly missed him...by 12 feet.




He came out from a side road. He had no lights and was wearing the chav black or grey hard to see uniform. Similar to driving along a road and some dick in an unlit car flies out from a side road and nearly hits you. "Hey fellow motorist that was a really impressive move there,let me watch you do it again but may i point out that you could've taken me out"! Fellow motorist replies.."Get f..k.d i don't do lights or the highway code innit"!! Then i think to myself "oh what the heck,live and let live".


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> @Accy cyclist I see your point about choosing the wrong place to wheelie. Your 'near miss' from "12 feet" made me chuckle though. Every car passing on the road, or the opposite side for that matter, would be chalked up as a near miss on that basis.



Yes it was a near miss. You're referring to a near miss when a vehicle overtakes you not when it cuts across your path i presume?


----------



## Steady (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's the same for car drivers also. Motorcyclists too for that matter.
> 
> Around here, there are a lot of considerate drivers. Sometimes too considerate, if anything, when they hover with loads of room. I always wave to thank them. I wonder what proportion of cyclists do that, or just put it down to it being what a motorist simply should be doing?



I always wave a thanks when I think an alternative action could have easily been the choice to make but would have inconvenienced me, or be considered less considerate or perhaps left me with the thought "if I wasn't on a bike, that wouldn't have been done" so any time anybody waits those extra few seconds, or I can see is looking out for where I am I tend to express my thanks. It's just reinforcing good behaviour, and let's face it, everybody likes to be thanked for thankless actions. 


As for wheelies.. I just wish I could do one. :-(


----------



## Phaeton (29 Oct 2014)

I think there is a lot of envy in this thread


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

Who cares? It's no skin off my rice pudding.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Oct 2014)

12 ft near miss? FFS. Chavs, just because it's a lad on a bike pulling a wheelie. Double FFS.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Oct 2014)

I can't do Wheelies 

If i try i fall off, and look an even bigger nobber.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Oct 2014)

Chavs


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's the same for car drivers also. Motorcyclists too for that matter.
> 
> Around here, there are a lot of considerate drivers. Sometimes too considerate, if anything, when they hover with loads of room. I always wave to thank them. I wonder what proportion of cyclists do that, or just put it down to it being what a motorist simply should be doing?


I wave a thank-you too.
I don't cycle on-road that much, but if a driver holds back as I'm going through a pinch point, I give them a wave as I hear them move past me.
Manners cost nothing, as my dear mum used to tell me.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2014)

12 feet is a near miss? Very good.

I've seen a few kids doing it round our bit of Wallsend. There's barely any traffic on the back-streets so it's not much of a problem. A few months ago I saw one lad stack it and end up on his back with 50lb of Argos bike crushing his balls for his trouble. I nearly crashed myself from laughing.


----------



## Spinney (29 Oct 2014)

*Mod message:*
I've deleted a couple of name-calling posts. You know who you are...
Please stick to the topic and not act like you are in the playground.

[/teacher mode]


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I wave a thank-you too.
> I don't cycle on-road that much, but if a driver holds back as I'm going through a pinch point, I give them a wave as I hear them move past me.
> Manners cost nothing, as my dear mum used to tell me.



I like how drivers respond to a wave of thanks. If they are Joe Cool with ice in their veins they raise one finger (not that one!) from the steering wheel in acknowledgement. If they're elderly they don't seem to like doing that so they smile or nod politely. If they are a bus driver they are the absolute best, I hold back to let them pull out and I get the hazard lights flashing briefly as a thanks. That's fifty points.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2014)

back in the day I learnt how to wheelie a Chopper....

Love wheelies, love seeing 'chavs' wheelie as they are far better at it then me.


----------



## Dan B (29 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's the same for car drivers also.


I can't remember the last time I saw a car driver pull a wheelie, though


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2014)

Dan B said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a car driver pull a wheelie, though



Here you go


----------



## Beebo (29 Oct 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Chavs



I never tire of watching that, a no handed wheelie on a road bike up the Alp!
Totally nuts.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Oct 2014)

The guy In the white line wheelie, was actually pretty good. Wrong place granted, but still pretty cool. Wheelies were the one thing I struggled to do for any length in my 'chav' BMX-ing days.


----------



## Saluki (29 Oct 2014)

I can't do wheelies  I could when I was 12 but not not. Not sure if the skill just left me when I was a kid or I got a bit too sensible.

Kids doing wheelies up the wrong side of the road does concern me though, I just don't want to to see them splattered to strawberry jam outside my front door.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> back in the day I learnt how to wheelie a Chopper....
> 
> Love wheelies, love seeing 'chavs' wheelie as they are far better at it then me.



Choppers with the gear lever on the crossbar? Could be very nasty, excuse me while I cross my legs.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Choppers with the gear lever on the crossbar? Could be very nasty, excuse me while I cross my legs.




had.... to.... be...... very..... careful....


----------



## Crankarm (29 Oct 2014)

We were all young once ……….


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2014)

I saw a young lad pull a long, steady wheelie down a steepish hill.

Impressive bike control.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 Oct 2014)

i've seen teen chavs on heavy clunkers going about 15mph no handed whilst smoking a fag and texting; often wondered that maybe if they can do that, what could they do on the road/track with the right coaching...


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Oct 2014)

Saluki said:


> I can't do wheelies  I could when I was 12 but not not. Not sure if the skill just left me when I was a kid or I got a bit too sensible.
> 
> Kids doing wheelies up the wrong side of the road does concern me though, I just don't want to to see them splattered to strawberry jam outside my front door.


It takes me to stay upright on the bike, never mind pull a wheelie


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2014)

How many old buggers do we have on here.

They are kids messing about


----------



## Saluki (29 Oct 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It takes me to stay upright on the bike, never mind pull a wheelie


I could do wheelies on motorbikes right up until the end of 1999 when I stopped riding them after getting splattered by someone overtaking rather too closely and not actually overtaking.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> How many old buggers do we have on here.
> 
> They are kids messing about



I typed that, then deleted at least 3 times today. I thought it was just me who had thought it. A few other threads have been ageist recently too. It's getting boring now.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> How many old buggers do we have on here.
> 
> They are kids messing about


Some of those "kids" are in their late teens/early twenties!


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Some of those "kids" are in their late teens/early twenties!



Most of those complaining are 55 plus.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I saw a young lad pull a long, steady wheelie down a steepish hill.
> 
> Impressive bike control.


I used to ride down a long hill standing up , no hands  I wouldnt dare now .....


----------



## mrvandango (30 Oct 2014)

They aren't doing proper wheelies anyway..

There's a Rastafarian guy famous in the Moseley area of Birmingham, who rides his one wheeled bike (not to be confused with a unicycle here) everywhere he goes around the city up on his back wheel with his front wheel missing


----------



## snorri (30 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3352382, member: 9609"][/QUOTE]
.
Anyway, these youngsters should all be indoors playing on their Playstations and leaving the roads clear for us foul mouthed cyclists.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2014)

View: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=639148662817511


Completely stupid, irresponsible, but they do have some real skills to be able to do it


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Oct 2014)

Saluki said:


> I could do wheelies on motorbikes right up until the end of 1999 when I stopped riding them after getting splattered by someone overtaking rather too closely and not actually overtaking.


Yup, Tiger 900 was easy, if a bit weighty, CR500 supermoto would loft the front wheel and then check if that's what you were asking for and the front wheel on the ZZR600 came up so fast I was worried about my underpant condition and swore never to try on an inline 4 again!

I can get about an inch off the ground on the hardtail, I know it's about that high because it feels like a foot. Have never been able to wheelie a bicycle, enjoy seeing other people doing it well, although prefer it when they aren't also interacting with traffic. But then I'm not as young as I used to be.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Oct 2014)

People doing wheelies don't really bother me. Brain dead people on those horrible little stunt scooters, that look at you, then wobble straight into your path at the last second really annoy me though.


----------

